# pets



## michellegale (Sep 21, 2011)

were hoping to get PR for british columbia sometime may/june 2012. i dont know what to do about taking my cat. 
I dont know how/where to start looking for ideas on getting him there, or whether to take him at all. 
Any ideas would be great.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

michellegale said:


> were hoping to get PR for british columbia sometime may/june 2012. i dont know what to do about taking my cat.
> I dont know how/where to start looking for ideas on getting him there, or whether to take him at all.
> Any ideas would be great.


Have you applied for PR already? Check out the cat import info from CIC (see below)... It's pretty straight forward.

Canadian Food Inspection Agency - Importing Domestic Cats - Three (3) months of age or older from countries recognized by Canada as being rabies-free


----------



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

I have looked at taking our cat too, found it funny that it comes under 'Food Inspection Agency' !


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

WhiteRose said:


> I have looked at taking our cat too, found it funny that it comes under 'Food Inspection Agency' !


We have a lot of Chinese Food restaurants here!


----------



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> We have a lot of Chinese Food restaurants here!


Hilarious!! :lol:


----------



## jeff66 (Aug 19, 2009)

It is simple.... We bought our 12 week old puppy with us.


----------



## Rooies (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks, great info on the site!

Jeff66 - Did your dog travel well? Did you sedate?


----------



## jeff66 (Aug 19, 2009)

He was looked after very well... He traveled very well. No, he was not sedated.

It all went well, customs this end was a bit of a pain at 2.30 in the morning. Worth thinking about.


----------



## Rooies (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## BrackensMum (Oct 27, 2011)

We are hoping to take our two dogs with us, a golden retriever and an english springer spanel. This may sound a daft question but does anyone know if there is an age limit for pets, our golden retriever is 10 yrs old and the springer is 4 yrs old. Any advice would be most welcome. Thank you


----------



## jeff66 (Aug 19, 2009)

BrackensMum said:


> We are hoping to take our two dogs with us, a golden retriever and an english springer spanel. This may sound a daft question but does anyone know if there is an age limit for pets, our golden retriever is 10 yrs old and the springer is 4 yrs old. Any advice would be most welcome. Thank you



They have to be passed fit before they travel.

Jeff


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

Pretty well same rules would apply as with cats. See attached link

Canadian Food Inspection Agency - Importing Domestic Dogs


----------

